# Creating new D20 modern no-fx campaign



## Hathur (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm making a D20 Modern campaign (will be using the forum at www.plothook.net since it has a built in dice roller).

Take game takes place on Earth and is No FX (no magic, psionics, monsters, etc) and centered towards relatively high-realism.

The campaign is very closely structured and focuses heavily on storytelling via action. By action, I mean and include heavy use of stealth operations, skill-based characters (computer hackers, crafters, demolitions specialists, etc), manipulation and deceit (social skills and classes) and of course direct-combat characters.

If you're looking for a campaign that's all about suspensful story telling, investigation and dramatic action, this is the game for you...

The campaign is inspired a lot by Tom Clancy novels , including his popular games (Rainbow Six and Splinter Cell).

Combat is open to limitless tactics since I make heavy use of maps during gameplay (I use my own website to host the combat maps, which are updated every single turn).

*Story *- The following is a very brief outline of the story of the game... I have an immensely more detailed version on my website that I will make available to accepted players

The year is 2070 and the world is a very different place from 60 years ago. Man-made and natural disasters have pushed humanity to focus strictly on self-preservation. A third World War threatens to explode across the globe. The middle east is a recovering nuclear wasteland, the European Union is run by puppet governments that are desperate to defend its borders against potential threats from the new world Super Power - China.

Two thirds of South America lie in ruins following a series of earthquakes, floods and hurricanes - countless millions are homeless and flee north in desperation.

North America stands as the world's first true Corporate Nation. Democracy remains only as a bitter memory after the US rapidly crumbled into economic despair and chaos. Key corporations rule north America - people live in gated cities and communities, under the protection of private armies and security forces. The few millions of people fortunate enough to be shareholders of these corporations live in the comfort and safety of the gated cities offered they offer to their shareholders.... anyone on the outside is labelled an "anarchist" and left to rot outside of the cities in despair and misery among the chaos left behind by the old world.

*Role of the players -* Player characters live within the gated safety of Manhatten, owned by a powerful corporation. With the world now possibly standing on the edge of World War 3, they aspire to make a difference - to create a better world for themselves, their family, their loved ones - or to exert their own authority and presence on a world in desperate need of reshaping...

That tool to make that difference comes in the shape of a mysterious organization calling itself "Department 7".

Department 7 gets wind of these potential new recruits and contact is established -- it's time to see if these young men and women have what it takes to serve with the clandestine elite forces that comprise the agency - it's time to show the entire world what their mettle is made of. It's time to make a difference.

*Material Needed:* D20 Modern core rulebook (or SRD).

*Extras:* Some PL5 equipment is used from D20 Future and D20 Future Tech - namely gadgets and other useful equipment (to compensate for the fact magic items dont exist in this game). Players dont need any to own these books, I can give you any info from the small bits I use from them.

*Desired Number of Players:* 4 (for a group of 4 and possibly 1 NPC, depending on group composition).

Game uses 32-point buy character creation system for attributes. Start at level 1.

*Subject Material:* 18+, campaign deals with mature themes, heavy descriptive violence, possible drug references, acts of atrocities, warfare, vulgar language.

*Type of Player:* Strong roleplayers who appreciate extensive tactical combat and storytelling.

*Types of Characters:* All - while the game is heavy action-oriented and often involves covert ops, there is critical need for characters with few to no combat skills (charismatic heroes, smart heroes, dedicated heroes, etc). Almost all situations can be dealt either with direct violence, stealth, diplomacy and manipulation and skill-dependent characters (hacking, demolitions, crafting etc).

Game uses 32-point buy character creation system for attributes. Start at level 1.

*Start Date:* 1 week after I receive and approve the last player character sheet.

*Difficulty:* High. Non-FX nature of the game requires player to think carefully and plan accordingly.

*Commitment:* Minimum once per day - preferably able to post primarily after 6pm eastern (this lets me reply multiple times per day usually within minutes of a post). Ideally players will post maybe 2-5 times per day... you don't need to sit around and watch the forum, but I want players who can check in now and then to help keep the pace going...

I do not want players who post once, dissapear for 24-48 hours, post a 1 sentence message and vanish for a day or more again.. I'm interested in active players.

Obviously some days players wont be around and able to post -- this is perfectly fine, as long as it doesnt become a daily or every-other day habit.

*Houe Rules -* Just one, but it's a drastic one -- I converted the wealth system to a cash system (based on the conversion table in d20 modern). A simple 5-step-by-step conversion will be available to my players on my website (it's not complicated at all to use and allows greater flexibility with spending, purchasing, etc)

About Me: 28 year-old amateur fiction writer (professional journalist). 14 years experience with AD&D/3.0 DnD/3.5 DnD, 1 year D20 Modern, 2 years with Play by post games.

If you think this is a game you'd like and you fit the criteria, please e-mail me at leslinder@hotmail.com - please tell me a little about yourself, what type of character you think you will play and also - very importantly - how active you can be with posting.

Thanks


----------

